# Turkey Pictures!! Bring it on!!



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Hung over the shoulder, fanned out, Jakes, Toms, bearded hens, guy hunts, girl hunts, shotgunned birds, and archery birds lets see them all!!

2009 First bird shot with blue jeans on spot and stalk, on the last day. I wasn't wearing the red hat during the hunt!.


2011 


2012 


2013 


2013 Youth General Season


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's










^^^^^^My two boys, and their last 2 birds ...^^^^^^^

Our family has now scored 12 toms in the last 7 years..:!:..8)....

AND All of us drew LE permits this year! Fun family hunt coming in April
again for us in 2014! Switched it up this year, we all have Southern region
tags this year.


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

California Turkeys


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's my last few UT birds:















Actually, that's them in their entirety....


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Saturday:


















past birds:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

A few more:























































Yes----We've hammered some birds .:!:..


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Lot of birds there, goofy. Does that single shot 12 kick pretty hard with turkey loads?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Lot of birds there, goofy. Does that single shot 12 kick pretty hard with turkey loads?


Quite the story there, 
Yes, it's a 3 1/2 chamber, got an extra full choke for it too, ...
Shoot a turkey load thru it and it's a KICKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Funny thing, You DONT need them heavy loads and EFC's to kill turkeys!

Wth them kids, We use loads that are "kid frenid'y" ...low recoil.
1 once loads, 2 3/4 , 5 or 6 shot, modifyed choke ... Inside 30 yards.
That single shot has been fixed up with rifle sights, specificaly for turkey.
KILLS them turkeys deader than a door nail..:!:..:!:..

PLUS, doesn't tear up the bird for a mount--EASY on the kids shoulders.8)


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

There is always a road block down the road from my house in the spring!


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ive hunted them for 5 years and never seen a bird...:-(


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

2014 Turkeys Post them up!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

My 2010 bird on the wall








My sons 2013 bird
















My 2014 bird


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

First hunt ever and by myself just giving it a try and seeing if I would like it. Well it was awesome and I'm hooked!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

my first turkey was taken with a bow in 2009, then a gap for a few years due to a couple surgeries that happened to fall on the turkey hunt, then my 2013 turkey, then my wife's 2014 turkey, than my 2014 turkey


----------

